# Problem with typing.



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2007)

Whenever I try to type in the window for reply, or new post window, I have problem with the cursor jumping and thus causing letters to type all over the place. It is like I’ll be typing and all of a sudden the half of the word is at the end of whatever I’m typing and the other half is some where else. What is going on here? Is it my computer or is it this site? Does anybody else have had problem like that?


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you use the Quick Reply screen or do you use the Post Reply button? I've had an issue with the window disappearing once in a while, but I think that is something on my keyboard. Occasionally I type fast and hit the wrong keys and stuff goes haywire. Maybe you have the same issue Charlie?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2007)

usually it is "post quick reply". no i am a slow pock, when it comes to typing. It could be something with my PC, i am not saying it is not, but i do not have the same problem when I am in "word" or diferent forums.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2007)

Charlie, try to use the Post Reply button. I know that I have better success and fewer issues with that myself. The Quick Reply window is a source of much frustration for me. I suspect its something with my computer (most problems ARE!) but still...gotta post!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 12, 2007)

It ne

ver happ
ens                       to 
me.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 12, 2007)

Charlie, I've been using the Quick Reply button and have never seen what you are describing. Do you run antivirus every day and acouple of programs to clean out those spy things. I do the antivirus every day and about once a week two anti spy things. I'm hardly very technical so if something went wrong I would be lost.


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2007)

That sounds like a computer specific problem Charlie. Has this been going on for a while or just today? If it is just today then I would recommend restarting your computer. Otherwise, try running a spyware removal program.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2007)

it has been going on for a while.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2007)

As GB suggested - try running a spyware removal program, Charlie. This is a problem caused by some spyware/adware such as "WINAD" and "DROPSPAM" - among others.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a computer that did that until I ran Spybot.  It returned scary amounts of adware, spyware, et al.  Once I removed it all the computer ran fine and the only thing stopping me from replies that make sense was my typing way too fast.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a sensitive touch pad on my laptop which if I let my hands get to close to it while typing does as you describe.  Just a thought.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2007)

I did ran the antivirus programm and it did find some stuff. I haven't tried to type on it yet. Thank you everybody.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Whenever I try to type in the window for reply, or new post window, I have problem with the cursor jumping and thus causing letters to type all over the place. It is like I’ll be typing and all of a sudden the half of the word is at the end of whatever I’m typing and the other half is some where else. What is going on here? Is it my computer or is it this site? Does anybody else have had problem like that?


 
Of late, I have had a similar problem with the screen jumping around here when posting a reply, & have had to reposition the cursor.  I don't use the quick reply, so I'm clueless.  Only problem on my behalf, lately, is my keyboard is sticking...  Probably time for me to get a new laptop, replace the keyboard, or use the keyboard I have attached through a port extension.  Noticed the jumping screen/cursor only happens on this site though.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 13, 2007)

Charlie, I just checked, this is what the store put on my computer for me, they are all free versions that can be taken off the web. AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition (run once a day), Spybot-Search & Destroy 1.4 (run twice a week) and Ad-Adware se by Lavasoft (run twice a week). As I remember now I forgot to run the last two anti-spy things I was getting alot of chatter when I went to my email. I had a bunch of spy whatevers that had taken residence, were picking my computer for infor and trying to send it out. Not nice so I stomp on them regularly now. Hope this helps.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you David.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 13, 2007)

Charlie,  check this out.  This  does  everything Spybot and  Ad-Adware do, and more.  It's also free.

Buck and I have  been using it  for at least  a year and have been quite happy with  it.


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2007)

Katie, that program is a good program, but it does not do what Spybot and Ad-Aware do. They are completely different types of programs.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 13, 2007)

Educate me, GB.  After running C-Cleaner, I've run Spybot and Ad-Adware and those two didn't disclose any problems.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2007)

All that means is that you didn't have any spyware problems to begin with. 

CCleaner basically just removes unused files from your computer. Spyware would not be classified as unused files. CCleaner will empty your recyle bin, temp internet files, cache, history, cookies, and things like that. Spyware is something completely different.


----------

